# T5/T5HO vs Compact Fluorescent/Power Compact



## Hilde

I have a T8 by Zoo Med that says it last 10,000 bulbs. Thus the life will probalby depend on the maker. 

Also read 1 whom had PC by Current USA whom had to change the bulb, only $30, after 9months. For color dissipated and algae started growing.

I know this is an old post but I have seen it mentioned in new post.


----------

